# Half ass training



## Jada (Jan 6, 2013)

I need to understand y I c so Many top bb doing half ass  full extension when lifting weights, my friend told me when u extend ur arm all the way ur resting and that's y I c pro bb go half way up. I told him no way. Ive seen jay branch and many more lift like this. What is the bro science behind this tabo lifting )


----------



## losieloos (Jan 6, 2013)

Its whatever man, everybody does there lifting different.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 6, 2013)

I heard Jason Huh (hugh?) saying people ride him about that and he said he only does it on certain exercises which dont require full extension but he does do it on other exercises.

I think these guys are just genetic freaks and they dont all need to lift with full range of motion or amazing form to get huge... IDK. Most people would get hurt doing some of the lifting I see going on by some of these guys.


----------



## Jada (Jan 6, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I heard Jason Huh (hugh?) saying people ride him about that and he said he only does it on certain exercises which dont require full extension but he does do it on other exercises.
> 
> I think these guys are just *genetic freaks* and they dont all need to lift with full range of motion or amazing form to get huge... IDK. Most people would get hurt doing some of the lifting I see going on by some of these guys.



That or they just say Fk it and know that they r depending more on the drugs to make up for lack of training


----------



## Azog (Jan 6, 2013)

Jada said:


> That or they just say Fk it and know that they r depending more on the drugs to make up for lack of training



No...just no...

Cmon bro, if this were the case then everyone with a couple cycles under their belt would have the physique of an ifbb pro.


----------



## Jada (Jan 6, 2013)

I always thought for the muscle to get fully worked a person had to extend full contraction not half way , I still can't understand let's say a example when a person like Jay does db press and   
Doesn't extend his arm all the way but he chest is still Gettin worked. How?


----------



## JOMO (Jan 6, 2013)

Jada said:


> I always thought for the muscle to get fully worked a person had to extend full contraction not half way , I still can't understand let's say a example when a person like Jay does db press and
> Doesn't extend his arm all the way but he chest is still Gettin worked. How?



His chest is under constant tension from staying in that range. Your arms come more into play when extending fully and locking out.


----------



## Jada (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Jomo My bro I just needed that understanding cuz watching the great trainers like Dorian , Charles glass and Oscar (Kai green) always done it that way plus I've always trained like that . The only time I use that way of lifting is if I'm doing a drop set and at the last set .


----------



## JOMO (Jan 6, 2013)

I could be wrong, but that is my understanding. My buddy still cracks on me when I bench sometimes. I dont fully lock out sometimes and I just have to hear "Yo stop doing the Branch Warrens".


----------



## Jada (Jan 6, 2013)

Lmfao )  , I don't lock out to but I make sure my lifts r more than half way up. It's funny u say that cuz in my gym there a guy people call jay and I asked my boy y they call him like that he said cuz he does half way on all lifts.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 6, 2013)

WWAD

What would Arnold do?


----------



## Georgia (Jan 6, 2013)

JOMO said:


> I could be wrong, but that is my understanding. My buddy still cracks on me when I bench sometimes. I dont fully lock out sometimes and I just have to hear "Yo stop doing the Branch Warrens".



Locking out at the top of a bench press is actually not good for your joints. Puts a lot of force on the cartilage in your elbow and causes the load to shift from your chest to your shoulders to hold the weight.

Never lock out at the top unless it's to re-rack the weight. Keep arms bent at all times to keep the muscles working/supporting the load not your joints/shoulder


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 6, 2013)

JOMO said:


> His chest is under constant tension from staying in that range. Your arms come more into play when extending fully and locking out.



This is a good point. I see Lee Haney do this too. He starts out though with full range of motion and as he tires/reaches failure he shortens to get whatever motion he can get. 

Also, sometimes I'll see guys re-visit a body part they had already done that week with short 'truncated' motions just to get a pump but work the other body parts they are actually 'working' that day with full range of motion. 

Me, I just try to not go so far I fuck up my joints. I have that old school problem of it doesn't count if it isn't a full range rep.... 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO (Jan 6, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Locking out at the top of a bench press is actually not good for your joints. Puts a lot of force on the cartilage in your elbow and causes the load to shift from your chest to your shoulders to hold the weight.
> 
> Never lock out at the top unless it's to re-rack the weight. Keep arms bent at all times to keep the muscles working/supporting the load not your joints/shoulder



Sorry, I don't ever lockout fully after each rep. Just get it to that point where the full range of motion has been executed. My last shoulder tweak was caused on my last rep on my set trying to lockout.


----------



## Rip (Jan 7, 2013)

They're not referring to restricting range of motion. This applies to arms, not to legs.
When you're doing extensions and you straighten the arm all the way, you are done extending and there is no resistance. The weight is resting on the perpendicular bone.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 7, 2013)

Cant speak as to the pros...they are in a different class altogether....but for myself I like full ROM on all reps and also like partial reps after reaching fatigue.  If i can squeeze out 2-3 partials I love the pump..


----------



## Rip (Jan 7, 2013)

Mainly referring to bench press or shoulder press. 
They say you shouldn't do it when you do triceps too, but I don't really feel the peak contraction until I extend at least almost all the way. You can see it when you do kick-backs, tricep extensions, push-downs, etc. Until you almost completely straighten the arm, it isn't completely contracted. 



Rip said:


> They're not referring to restricting range of motion. This applies to arms, not to legs.
> When you're doing extensions and you straighten the arm all the way, you are done extending and there is no resistance. The weight is resting on the perpendicular bone.


----------



## SystM (Jan 15, 2013)

Most have already build the mass with freak training

They have a contract now paying their bills 700lb squats might be fun to watch but there's no money in having a torn hamstring and ruining your career


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 15, 2013)

Full ROM right before lockout. When you 
Do this you are getting maximum 
Strength and build. Guys that do half
Reps are only developing 
build strength through that partial movement
Go all the way but don't lock. Locking
Does rest your muscle and puts a load
On you joints. But you do want to take
It all the way right before that point. 
I also like to do a few reps of partial reps
On my last set or two ant the end of 
Those sets for maximum failure and
The pump is great.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 15, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> WWAD
> 
> What would Arnold do?



Whatever he wants.......then sleep with his housekeeper!


----------

